# Surefire Signs of Aging



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I turn 45 in a couple of weeks. I am starting to notice things:

a) The names of celebs in the gossip pages of the New York tabloids elicit one of two responses: "Who?" or "What, again? I thought he/she was dead."

b) If I get inspired and run five miles (instead of the usual two) I must rest one week for every extra mile. The turnaround on something like that used to be about a day.

c) The phrase "When I was a kid" no longer creeps into my conversation, it is my conversation.

Anyone else?


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

It is reality ... so hopefully I won't be taken as being too crude ... but one must remain a tad longer when standing at the urinal. And if at the gym while wearing sweat pants ... one must be especially careful to remain that extra bit longer.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

People look at your stuff and go WOW, You could score big bucks on EBAY or the Antique Roadshow.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

A Buick Park Ave. starting to look practical and a sensible choice.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

I actually _like_ driving the Suburban.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

The day I knew I was old:

Two very attractive, skimpily clad, 20'ish females walk by. I listen to them talking to each other and all I can think to myself is, "MY GOD! They are so annoying".


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Falling asleep during foreplay. Both of us! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I just remembered to check my mail while bringing in my laundry. Damned AARP sent me a membership application. I'm only 53 people. Mick Jagger was very upset upon learning an interview he gave was for their magazine.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Since I turned 50 (in Sep '06) I find myself very hesitant so refer to even an elderly male as an "old man". 

I know that plenty of folks now think of me in those terms.

A few weeks ago, I decided to sprint for my car in a rather heavy rain. I almost went completely out of control at one point (ok, I'm not quite the athlete I used to be), and it seemed for a moment that I might take a dive into the pavement. I thought to myself, if some 20-somethings saw that happen, they would probably say something like, "Oh, no! That old man just fell!" and come running to see if I had broken anything.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

I am quite aware that I am less sure footed. A few days prior to a ski weekend in Ketchum, I stepped off a curb and twisted my ankle. Even so, I went with my small group to Sun Valley anyway ... me with a cane. We arrived to discover that Sun Valley was celebrating Senior Ski Week. I was a hit among the wives who didn't ski ... hobbling to lunch ... and various galleries.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> I turn 45 in a couple of weeks. I am starting to notice things:
> 
> a) The names of celebs in the gossip pages of the New York tabloids elicit one of two responses: "Who?" or "What, again? I thought he/she was dead."
> 
> ...


You're lucky. For me things started to fall apart at 42 (lots of problems with insomnia, chronic body aches). I still run, but it's a lot more painful than it used to be, even taking ibuprofin ahead of time.

A couple of months ago, while running I fell down and took a header on two occasions, within a week of each other no less. Most embarrassing, it was at exactly the same spot on my run. It was dark both times, but that really wasn't an excuse. And the second time a guy on a bicycle stopped and asked me whether I was ok (I'm sure he was worried about the old codger).

I'm 50, by the way.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Here's some good advice for your recovery from running however. Try taking a Russian herb called rhodiola rosacea, marketed in pill form as "Rosavin." Was used by Soviet athletes to improve performance.

A doctor friend tipped me to this, saying there is a lot of evidence that it improves physical performance and recovery. And I have noticed results since taking it, including more energy while working out and less pain thereafter. Took me several weeks of taking it before I noticed the effects, however, so be patient if you don't see an immediate change.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Seriously, not knowing about the rest of you, but at 49 I think I have barely reached my prime. Still a lot more things to do.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

*Very odd*

I've always been Mr. Hirsute - since freshman in highschool. So being hairy is no big deal. However it's very odd to stand in front of the mirror shaving every morning and see all this grey chest hair!!. Unfortunately it's creeping south - eek.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Mostly the tell tale grey in my hair.

Also, sitting on bleachers to watch a basketball or football game is far more challenging than it used to be.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

There was the time, maybe ten years ago while I was coaching my son's Little League team, when someone asked me if my grandson was on the team.

I also recall an occasion several years ago when I was Rollerblading and I called out to someone, "On your left" and they replied, "Come on through, Pops." My unspoken reply was, "I may be old, but I'm passing you."


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Having the waiter in a nice restraurant apply the senior discount to the check, without asking me! 

My wife, gleefully, advising the clerk at the video rental store that she would like "my" senior discount applied to the bill!

Going up to bed early...with no intended purpose, other than to sleep!

...and the beat goes on, thank heavens!


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> ...and the beat goes on, thank heavens!


Every day above the sod is a good one - LOL


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Martinis at 8 said:


> Seriously, not knowing about the rest of you, but at 49 I think I have barely reached my prime. Still a lot more things to do.


LOL, it is easy to make yourself believe you have just reached your prime at 49.....until you put a day's physical labour in next to a fit 18 y/o. I still have much, much to do in life too, but I am not even going to try to kid myself that the 40 year old me is 1/2 the physical being the 20 year old me was.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

I have a lot of things left to do, also. However, I know I can't do them as fast, as often, or for as long as I did 15 years ago.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

last year I had a tendon infection that was causing me to limp so much that my wife made me go to the doctor. he asked if I was doing anything that was causing extreme stress, and in our discussion the fact that I spend a few hours a week jumping around in a martial arts class came up. he said "don't you think that you are a little old for that?" perfectly innocently. I had honestly felt that that couldn't possibly be the cause. 

go figure. 


having just turned 40, I had the pleasure of my first prostate exam recently.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

globetrotter said:


> last year I had a tendon infection that was causing me to limp so much that my wife made me go to the doctor. he asked if I was doing anything that was causing extreme stress, and in our discussion the fact that I spend a few hours a week jumping around in a martial arts class came up. he said "don't you think that you are a little old for that?" perfectly innocently. I had honestly felt that that couldn't possibly be the cause.


Something similar happened to me with my doctor ... after several appointments we still had no answer for my ailment. Then as he and I were talking just prior to my departure, he asked me an architectural question about retaining walls. In response, I mentioned that I was building a dry stack stone retaining wall in my rear yard.

Doctor: _"Why didn't you tell me this our first appointment."_ Me: _"Because it couldn't possibly have anything to do with why I'm here."_


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

With all due respect, most of these postings are pathetic! My God, I'll be 70 in a couple of months and I'm just getting started.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Right on rip. There's a guy in my summer lacrosse league who has been playing since he was 15 years old. He is now 55. He plays both sides of the field as a middie, and his age does not seem to slow him down a bit. His oldest son now plays on his team. That gives me another 26 years left to play I guess.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

One thing that I hope to be able to continue to do for another 3-4 decades is piping. I've seen some guys at 80 that could still play for 30 minutes without a rest (that is quite a time to keep those babies going). Then again, I am ordering some small pipes next year so I can learn to play bellows blown and being able to sip a pint while I play


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> One thing that I hope to be able to continue to do for another 3-4 decades is piping. I've seen some guys at 80 that could still play for 30 minutes without a rest (that is quite a time to keep those babies going). Then again, I am ordering some small pipes next year so I can learn to play bellows blown and being able to sip a pint while I play


Now that is some serious lung power to be still playing at 80.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

Laxplayer said:


> Right on rip. There's a guy in my summer lacrosse league who has been playing since he was 15 years old. He is now 55. He plays both sides of the field as a middie, and his age does not seem to slow him down a bit. His oldest son now plays on his team. That gives me another 26 years left to play I guess.


when I was a young soldier, there were still some reserve paratroopers who were a little above 50 - the ones who had fought (and jumped) in the 56 war. I can't believe the stamina and strenght these guys had.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey, Wayfarer, I think I'll be about 95 when you're 80. If I don't have arthritis too bad, I'll still be able to play my keyboards. We can form a geezer band. By then, there should be a reasonable facsimile of bagpipe sounds that can be played through a synthesizer so we can probably do duets!


----------



## super k (Feb 12, 2004)

Approacing 50, I can no longer drop the "kids" (20-30 group) on bike rides or runs. My times get slower, the aches and pains more numerous, and injuries more frequent. But, I am happy to have an occasional "good" day. Even if I can't beat the younger guys, I can usually outlast them. 

I cannot remember the exact quote, but a pro-triathlete friend says God did not give us life intending us to sit around cautiously, afraid of use or adventure, rather we should arrive at its end bruised, battered, smiling, sliding for home plate.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Hey, Wayfarer, I think I'll be about 95 when you're 80. If I don't have arthritis too bad, I'll still be able to play my keyboards. We can form a geezer band. By then, there should be a reasonable facsimile of bagpipe sounds that can be played through a synthesizer so we can probably do duets!


Laddie, if it dinna got a bag attached, it nae pipes 

Small pipes mix well with keyboards...or if you want to hear keyboards mixed into celtic type music, with the GHBs, check out www.myspace.com/thebattlefieldband Best Jewish piper from Los Angeles you'll ever hear


----------



## jcriswel (Sep 16, 2006)

*Broken elbow*

Reading this thread makes me feel old. I'm fifty-eight and all of you forty and early fifty somethings are complaining about feeling old. When you get to my age, you'll have a reason to complain!

Last June, my wife and I were riding our road bikes and she rammed my bike from the rear (accidentally). She hit my bike pretty hard and I was going about twenty miles per hour when we collided. The impact sent me flying over the handle bars and I landed on concrete with my right elbow breaking the fall. Well, my right elbow broke in the process. The orthopedist called it a fracture of the olecrenon process of the ulna - whatever that means. I had surgery and had a titanium plate screwed into my ulna to hold the fracture together.

I have had falls off of the bike before and I have always bounced right back up. This time, when I hit the concrete I stayed there - I could not get up. I have been wondering if this was a sign of getting old. If I had been ten years younger, would I have bounced back up with no more than a bruised arm? I don't know. I can tell you though, the elbow fracture hurt like hell.

I still ride and run though. Plan to run the Bolder Boulder on Memorial Day and ride the Hotter n Hell 100 in Wichita Falls in August. I might be getting old, but I refuse to let it keep me from doing what I love.

jcriswel


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

When you ... (forgot what I was going to say).

Went to Trader Vic's in Beverly Hills last night since they're going to tear it down for condos or something. It was opened in 1952 (I think). 

In the Hilton Hotel hallway to trader Vic's are photos of famous movie stars (old famous movie stars) and one of the ladies in the group said "Oh my!!! I know who all of these stars are!!".


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> I turn 45 in a couple of weeks. I am starting to notice things:
> 
> a) The names of celebs in the gossip pages of the New York tabloids elicit one of two responses: "Who?" or "What, again? I thought he/she was dead."
> 
> ...


Patrick,

At least you're still running at 45, good for you!

The question is unless you're reminded, when do you actually "feel" your age? I'm going to be 38 this year and I don't feel 38. I know I find myself having less patience for the "younger" (under 20) crowd. Some (not all thankfully) of the newer music is starting to annoy me. Little aches and pains creep in and out and seem to take just a bit longer to go out when they come in. Overall though, I don't feel like I'm getting older. Maybe I'm just fooling myself =)


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Trenditional said:


> Patrick,
> 
> At least you're still running at 45, good for you!
> 
> The question is unless you're reminded, when do you actually "feel" your age? I'm going to be 38 this year and I don't feel 38. I know I find myself having less patience for the "younger" (under 20) crowd. Some (not all thankfully) of the newer music is starting to annoy me. Little aches and pains creep in and out and seem to take just a bit longer to go out when they come in. Overall though, I don't feel like I'm getting older. Maybe I'm just fooling myself =)


Sounds like you are just in good physical shape.


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm a "older Dad" having a 7, 2 and a brand new, kids. I was at the park the other day with my Son who is 2, one gent sitting on the bench asked if I was his Gran Dad or his "Pops"......

I just turned 45 in Jan., I've been bald since 25 which tends to make me look "older" than my years.

When my Wife and I were dating, (she is 10 years my junior), we were checking her grades at the university. One of her professors happened to be standing near the grade posting and said something to the affect of "Not bad for $25K a year huh Dad?", inferring that I was her Dad.

I hope to be able to play with my kids and their kids, I don't want to be relagated to sitting on the side lines.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> Sounds like you are just in good physical shape.


I do work out quite a bit, but I have noticed it is getting harder to keep the weight off and or bring it down.


----------



## Benjamin.65 (Nov 1, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Anyone else?


A night out with the lads takes a day or two to recover. Even after a late night fry up. Can't drink for f*ck all anymore.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

globetrotter said:


> when I was a young soldier, there were still some reserve paratroopers who were a little above 50 - the ones who had fought (and jumped) in the 56 war. I can't believe the stamina and strenght these guys had.


Just to put this in perspective, as I said, I'll be 70 in June. I spend several months of the year hiking around Eastern Europe and Russia (I just returned from spending much of the winter in St. Petersburg, Russia. Sadly, it was warmer there than in NY  ) I scuba dive, race my Porsche, I begin sky-diving in March (this is new for me) and my son-in-law and I are purchasing a 42 foot sailing yacht we (he, my daughter and I) are taking through the Caribbean and the Panama canal to the south Pacific next year. To me, my whole life prior to now was just getting ready for now. I truly feel sorry for you guys who are moaning and groaning about being 50 or so. What wusses!


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

A sure fire sign of aging- you can really relate to the lyrics of "I`m not as good as I once was" by toby keith


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Would I be right in guessing that the title line is followed by, "But I'm as good once as I ever was"?


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> Would I be right in guessing that the title line is followed by, "But I'm as good once as I ever was"?


That you would....aren't we all?


----------



## kabert (Feb 6, 2004)

Benjamin.65 said:


> A night out with the lads takes a day or two to recover. Even after a late night fry up. Can't drink for f*ck all anymore.


Happily, I've found that as I get older, I can drink just as well, or better, than I could in my youth.


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

Benjamin.65 said:


> A night out with the lads takes a day or two to recover. Even after a late night fry up. Can't drink for f*ck all anymore.


My youth I drank to well, get drunk, and not give a rats @$$ who I went home with that night. To counter the affects of all the alcohol, we usually comsumed a large plate of mexican food prior to passing out. Mexican food typically dimished the hang over the next morning.

Now that I am older and married, I drink to enjoy the beverage of choice and the company I am with.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

rip said:


> Just to put this in perspective, as I said, I'll be 70 in June. I spend several months of the year hiking around Eastern Europe and Russia (I just returned from spending much of the winter in St. Petersburg, Russia. Sadly, it was warmer there than in NY  ) I scuba dive, race my Porsche, I begin sky-diving in March (this is new for me) and my son-in-law and I are purchasing a 42 foot sailing yacht we (he, my daughter and I) are taking through the Caribbean and the Panama canal to the south Pacific next year. To me, my whole life prior to now was just getting ready for now. I truly feel sorry for you guys who are moaning and groaning about being 50 or so. What wusses!


I am truly in awe! I commend your desire to taste all life has to offer and I'm envious you've been able to put yourself in a position to do so. I hope I can say I am as "busy" as you when I am 70. If I was drinking a beer right now, I'd raise a toast to you!


----------



## kenz (Jul 25, 2005)

A few years back my wife and I took her Mazda MX5 to get a warrant of fitness, and the tester asked offhandedly if we were trying to regain our lost youth! 

We're in our late 50s, but have had soft top sports cars for many years. All we could do was look at each other in amazement that someone would suggest such a thing. 

The only solution I could think of was to buy her a Mercedes SLK because maybe the Mazda had looked more like a youngster's car. True enough, she hasn't had those comments again in the Merc.


----------

